# What does a closed herd mean to you and how do you manage it?



## Calliopia (Aug 11, 2010)

So, we're getting everybody tested for everything so I can start the process of culling and or managing if I have cae or cl. I don't think I do, but better safe than sorry. 

Once we get the good/bad news back I am wanting to effect a closed herd. No more stragglers, rescues, craigslist goats.  (not that I would EVER shop for goats on craigslist... um yeah...right.. never.. Oooh look a one!)


Anyway... what does a closed herd and bio security mean to you?  Do you not bring in ANY more animals and line breed?  Do you only buy breeding stock from others with closed herds or those that test?  Do you trust those tests or do you still quarantine for 30-60 days and do your own testing?


I have older goats.  They all came from people who intended to keep them but life decided to be life and the goats had to go.  With the exception of one, all have had good care and I got their medical records and such with them.  None had been tested but they were all backyard pets born on the property.  Not to say I don't have cae lurking somewhere but by 8 it should have reared it's head.   

Honestly the only one I'm even mildlly worried about is my buck because he's about a year.  I visited the farm where he was born though and everybody was happy and healthy.  Lets just say they spent more money on the goats then on themselves.  And looking at the does, nobody showed signs.  (Yes, I know you can't tell by looking) 


But I digress.   Thoughts?   At some point I will need a new buck. I'm testing everyone this year so I can start with "X tested negative in 2010 and has rested every x years".   I'm thinking of testing this month and again in the Spring to catch any missed cases.   Do you test every year?  Do you test 6 mos after new stock arrives? 

Just trying to plan for the future.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think everyone has their own idea about what a "closed herd" is. My suggestion is you is find what works for you.  If you sell goats, let people know what it is you do and let them decide.  

I will confess I have never liked the idea of a closed herd.  You can't improve genetics if you do not bring new animals in.  I bought animals from a closed herd once and they all had CL.  

What "I" would do is test all your animals every year or two and if you bring in any new animals test them while still in quarantine.  Create a quarantine area that is isolated and not touching any place where your other animals are.  If any tests come back positive, clean that area VERY WELL.   Do not put any new animals with the current herd without negative test results.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm intending to do what works for me, but I was curious what works for other people. Maybe do some idea thieving.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2010)

A closed herd means no animals are purchased and brought into the herd.  Breeding is from within the herd.  Which means that if you show your animals, then you really don't have a closed herd as they are exposed to outside animals and returned to your farm.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 11, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> A closed herd means no animals are purchased and brought into the herd.  Breeding is from within the herd.  Which means that if you show your animals, then you really don't have a closed herd as they are exposed to outside animals and returned to your farm.


I agree


----------



## glenolam (Aug 11, 2010)

Just curious as to how that would work, then, if you maintain a closed herd.  Do you always have sell off all the kids so you never have imbreeding or line breeding?  I get the idea of owning two different bloodlines of bucks, but if you loose one (or both) how do you go about getting another one?  Or would you keep multiple bucks, 2 different blood lines, then their sons and breed the sons to unrelated does etc.

As I said, I'm just curious


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 11, 2010)

I asked a few people the same question, since everyone around here has a "closed herd". However, they ALL bring in new bucks every so many years. From there, various levels of quarantine. One lady buys newborn bottle baby bucklings and places them directly in with her bottle babies. Another quarantines, but on an adjacent pen (which to me is almost pointless). Another buys from other "closed herds" and so assumes the new purchases are safe. 

I'm to new at it to have experience myself. But ... When I can get everyone tested and HOPEfully if it all comes back good, then when I need a new buck (which I would in something over 4 years at this point) then I would hope to find one from a tested herd where I could SEE the documentation, and quarantine him AWAY from my animals as well as retest myself. 

Of course, if mine turn out to have problems, I'll have to rethink the whole plan. I only have one good-sized pasture area left that NO ONE has had access to yet. 

But it does seem to mean different things to different people. Just for me, if I was sure my herd was clean, I'd take ALL precautions to keep it that way.


----------

